# Pivot Box Question



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

does it have to be wood or a box?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

A phone book duct taped. The little round rubbery feed pans from farm supply stores. A plastic food container lid, with a few layers of duct tape to make it not slide on the floor (NOT sticky side out). Textbooks. 

Check garage sales for little plastic footstools.....

My young dog learned on a bathroom scale.

There are a lot of options!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I also would like to use it to teach scoop the dumbbell up (as in a raised platform), and to work at picking the dumbbell up by the bar and only by the bar when the dumbbell is below him, so a hollow box would let me turn it over and have the dumbbell inside a box so he needs to work the bar from both over & under.

I'd prefer wood but a hollow plastic platform/box would work. 

Thanks


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

A rubbermaid type step stool can be used for dogs to learn to pivot. This would have the height to do what you want with the dumbell.

Other suggestions but don't have the height you are looking for. 
A mouse pad
A pampered chef pizza stone


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

solinvictus said:


> A pampered chef pizza stone


THAT would be a crime!



Maybe look at the rubber food bins? I don't know what size you're wanting for the dumbbell game: like the little ones of these: 
1/3 Bushel Rubber Utility Feed Tub (6 1/2 gal) - 2171205 | Tractor Supply Company


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

RedDogs said:


> A phone book duct taped. The little round rubbery feed pans from farm supply stores. A plastic food container lid, with a few layers of duct tape to make it not slide on the floor (NOT sticky side out). Textbooks.
> 
> Check garage sales for little plastic footstools.....
> 
> ...


Necessity is the mother of invention. You rock RedDogs.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

do you have one of those unfinished furniture places near you...they may have something.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> I also would like to use it to teach scoop the dumbbell up (as in a raised platform), and to work at picking the dumbbell up by the bar and only by the bar when the dumbbell is below him, so a hollow box would let me turn it over and have the dumbbell inside a box so he needs to work the bar from both over & under.
> 
> I'd prefer wood but a hollow plastic platform/box would work.
> 
> Thanks


well dang, you're not picky at all :


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Maybe if you showed up at Lowes or HomeDepot on one of those kiddie-craft days they would help you out! The will cut lumber in the store...they might even take pity and hammer the nails for you! <grin>


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LibertyME said:


> Maybe if you showed up at Lowes or HomeDepot on one of those kiddie-craft days they would help you out! The will cut lumber in the store...they might even take pity and hammer the nails for you! <grin>


Grins .. my brothers dive for cover when they see me with tools LOL .. of course then they usually do it for me but I do feel bad.

I did find a website that I will be checking into

Woodcrafter.com: Wood Arts and Crafts Materials and Inspiration

with really reasonable prices


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> well dang, you're not picky at all :


Nope - just want the world LOL and with agility, obedience, rally and field gear multi purpose is good


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I used a wine crate when I was teaching Mira. I am sure you can find them at a local wine shop.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Found a video of Mira with her wine crate!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a great idea & video - thank you!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks again for all of your suggestions - I will be stopping by our local wine shop soon, but I did receive this box (I took off the top) from Woodcrafter to get us started  I have to paint it but for use inside the dogs are all loving it' (9.99)





Sunrise said:


> Grins .. my brothers dive for cover when they see me with tools LOL .. of course then they usually do it for me but I do feel bad.
> 
> I did find a website that I will be checking into
> 
> ...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Thanks again for all of your suggestions - I will be stopping by our local wine shop soon, but I did receive this box (I took off the top) from Woodcrafter to get us started  I have to paint it but for use inside the dogs are all loving it' (9.99)


Just a tip - make sure you pick that dumbbell up because dogs love to chomp on wood! :


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yum, yum, yum LOL

You know the worst part is I was right there!! I thought they were chewing on their allowable toys so I didn't check................Must have been Towhee that grabbed it first since Faelan would have shown me his prize; but it was Faelan using the power jaws when I finally saw what they were up to



Loisiana said:


> Just a tip - make sure you pick that dumbbell up because dogs love to chomp on wood! :


----------

